# I can't take it...



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

This adorable little face just melts my heart. She is so darn cute!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

There just isn't anything cuter than a Vizsla puppy!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Except when they get silly crazy with the zoomies and bite your butt!


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Still peeing on the kids beds? LOL
> 
> Gorgeous eyes


Unfortunately YES  We are starting crate training tomorrow. We had to get our crate set up and ready to go. I really hope this works. As cute as she is, I'm tired of cleaning up doggy pee. We did get some enzyme cleaner so we've been using it since yesterday.


----------



## Poggio (Oct 27, 2013)

I know how you feel, TOTALLY ADORABLE!


----------

